# " Gibson Les Paul" ... "Custom Shop"



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Amazing Les paul custom shop | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji

All the bling you could ever want!


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Jesus that's ugly. Looks to be separating in half too, even with the shite photography.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Must sell - youngun on the way.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

I feel like it’s a pretty safe bet that’s a Chinese knockoff....


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

He lists it as a Custom Shop, but admits in the ad that it is a copy.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> He lists it as a Custom Shop, but admits in the ad that it is a copy.


Gotta get them search results


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Gotta get them search results



It was either that or tag his post with the name of every known brand of guitar related gear like some assholes do.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)




----------

